# Engineer Graduate From UK



## jonnystevens (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have a degree in mechanical & electrical engineering and I am looking at working in Australia. I am wondering if it would be extra difficult to find work as I studied in the UK?

Any advice/ feedback is appreciated!


----------

